# Mufflers



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

What kind of mufflers do you guys recomend for a 200sx se?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Look for something with a straight through design and a perforated core for performance. Apexi N1 and Magnaflow to name two.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Deffinetly go with something "straight through" Prefforated core design, not louverd. Check out www.sentra.net and www.nissanperformancemag.com Last 2(I think) issues have good exh stuff.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

*attaching hangers?*

i've purchased a Tanabe exhaust and it doesnt fit. the diameter of the pipe is 1.25"(stock pipe diameter, i think) and the tanabe pipe is 2". Is there anyway i can install this exhaust? And, how to you attach hangers to the tanabe exhaust???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you got to do the custom 2 inch piping. that is why it does not fit.

the hangars let the muffler shop take care of that. they will do everything they can to make it hang on there and fit. or at least they should.

I recommend DRAGUNFIRE muffler. it is VERY nice sound and design is nice.

pm or email me for the price and pix


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i wonder how much will the custom install cost? i looked under my car and notice that pipe goes over the back wheel axil before attaching to the stock muffler


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it usually cost from 130 - 200 bux

mine costed me 130 bux flat.

i got it semi - straight pipe.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Future plans?*

Dont toss out an open ended question without explaining what you are looking for! Many different exhausts will fit the B14, But we have no idea what your goals are (SHOW?RACE?STREET?) a break down of exhaust would give you.

(SHOW)
Ehaust from the axle back with stock piping,

-round=RICEY
-Oval=CLEAN

Performance, 

(All Motor)
No more than 2" pipeing with no cat, (if you can getaway with it) or a high flow with a resinator and and oval exhaust.

(NOS)
2" pipeing from the cat back any freeflow exhaust will work.

(TURBO)
2.5-3" from the header to a flex sleave, to a free flow or no cat (DEPENDING ON HOW STRICKT THE COPS ARE) With any (PREF Magnaflow) exhaust....

I have waisted money trying to figure out what would work best and you can make any setup work depending on how quite you want the car to be and the Future of the car. So many options, DET, Turbo, NOS, All motor?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was thinkin about getting 3- 2inch mandrel u bends and taking it to the shop and getting a custom exhaust (CAT-BACK) with an apexi N1 style universal muffler. apexi N1 is a straight through muffler and with mandrel bent cat back piping is an extra bonus.....down with crush bends and get mandrel bent piping if anything...courtesy of JC whitney, you should be satisfied then.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

ScorchN200SX what would you recommend then for 

a 1995 sentra GXE. I want more of a look since I wont be doing cat back or headers. I just want a better muffler. I want something that is as close to stock sounding as possible. I'd like something that doesnt have a huge tip on it maybe 3-3.5" or so max. I also want something that will fit on with no big modification to the tubing under the car. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well....*

Look through Nopi or any of the sport compact cars and pick out a style you like most likeley oval with a round 3"-4" tip. Shop around your local shops and see what their (Common) Muffler is. Ask what the tone is like when installed and tell them exactly what you just posted.... my first exhaust was just a exactly what we are talking about. I had a muffler shop cutt of the old exhaust and bracket and weld the new one to the factory points right after the factory bend over the rear axle. It is still in use today and sound and looks great on 1CLNB14 ride. You should be able to do everything for around 200$.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I have a Borla Exhaust on my 200sx.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I also have the Magna flow. It has a very deep sound to it, and not raspy at all. I love it.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

yEa what ever you do stay away from the rapsy/farty mufflers. In general not just Honda's but in any car, I hate hearing mufflers that sound like that, gives imports a bad rep....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

I have a Greddy, nice sound especially now that the cat is off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

I have a stillen muffler for that exact car! It is not the farty sound, but a smooth, deep purring hum at low rpm, and a fierce whine at high rpm. The pipe is 2" but bolts on to the stock exhaust piping with NO modifications necessary. I installed mine in like 20 minutes. Has a 4" opening. It is straight through with perforated core design. Stillen says it give like 9-11 hp


http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&subcat=162&id=14729&page=1


check it out here


----------



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

I love my Stromung....I would not get anything else unless I was going turbo. Sound is top notch, no rice whine, build quality is by far one of the best on the market, and it is more stealthy than most of the others....but still noticible over stock....check it out.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

KdudL said:


> *I have a Greddy, nice sound especially now that the cat is off. *


How are you going to pass cali emissions without the cat??


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I guess the only way he could is if he knows someone at a smog shop like i do ...........lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *
> 
> How are you going to pass cali emissions without the cat?? *


chris .. u know well enough that he wont pass.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

JeffB200sx said:


> *Stillen says it give like 9-11 hp
> 
> 
> http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&subcat=162&id=14729&page=1
> ...


Stillen has apparently managed to squeeze more hp out of the GA16DE with their muffler than anyone else using a complete cat-back system. Or they are flat out wrong, which I am much more inclined to believe.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

$tealin is wrong there. They don't know jack about exhaust systems. They told me I would get more power with their rear-section (axle back) exhaust than with a cat-back of the same size.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

which is why i am going to a custom shop to have a 2 inch cat back to the muffler put in so i can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

*confused*

i still dont get it, if you just bolt a straight through muffler (4in tip, N1 style) to the stock piping is it alot quieter that catback 2 inch? The local muffler guy said it will double in exhaust sound, im confused because im gonna do this catback 2 inch soon and want a more deeper exhaust tone, gimme the details or it would help if someone went through the same thing i did.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

YOu can get the apex'i as just a muffler with no piping i've noticed. So can they just cut the old muffler off and weld the apex'i one on? The apexi is like $200, but the one with piping is like $500. big difference. If you just weld that apex'i muffler on to the stock cat-back piping, can you expect any HP gains? How much can I expect to spend on mandrel bent piping if I went that route? would there be a big difference? if I just had them weld it on could I get that nice angled look or will just point strait back?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i just want to know the sound difference from an N1 style axle back with stock piping compared to full catback the muffler guy says it will double in soundwise and i would expect it to open up and have a nice gain but im basically going for sound because if it doubles, thats what i plan to do.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *YOu can get the apex'i as just a muffler with no piping i've noticed. So can they just cut the old muffler off and weld the apex'i one on? The apexi is like $200, but the one with piping is like $500. big difference. If you just weld that apex'i muffler on to the stock cat-back piping, can you expect any HP gains? How much can I expect to spend on mandrel bent piping if I went that route? would there be a big difference? if I just had them weld it on could I get that nice angled look or will just point strait back? *


Yes you can just install the muffler onto the existing exaust system. Not to sure about the Hp gain maybee around 3 or 4? Also you can get the angled look. just ask for it when the installer gets ready to weld that bad boy on.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh also mandrel bent tubeing is expinsive. I am building a custom Cai and the two small 45* and 90* pipes i baught, cost me about 30 bucks, And they are only about a foot in length.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Damn thats pricey! It will be worth it I'm sure though. Thanks for the answers to my questions cause I really wanted to know that shit. I think I'll get that apex'i cause it looks so nice. I could always get the mandrel piping later right?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea you can always run the larger exaust later. Also you can alway go with regular bent tubeing. Its a lot cheaper and still get 2".


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

If I go with the apex'i, what size do I need so it will match up with the existing tubing, you know, when the guy go's to weld it on? Apex'i offers two choices, a 60mm inlet x 90mm outlet and the other choice is a 80mm inlet x 115mm outlet. Also, HOW would they achieve that angled look? Thanks bro's


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im not to sure what size the stock pipeing is, but i know that 25 mm equals 1 inch so do the math. Then go out to your car with a tape measure and measure the stock pipe and see what size you need. Im not to sure about that angled look you want but im sue the guys at the muffler shop can problly do what you want. It can be done a couple of different ways.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

how big of a difference is stock piping sound compared to 2 inch if you get a apexi n1 style axleback or catback


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

For future reference, 25.4 millimeters is exactly 1 inch.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have always heard of the angeld look but never seen it, the only times i did was on the 88-91 civic hb's and 90-93 integras, and it looked wack cause it was too much at an angle. 

I will be getting the Apex N1 muffler and 2" mandrel bent piping. just for future reference.


----------

